# You've got to see this!



## a41capt (Jun 11, 2016)

I was perusing fleabay and this caught my eye. More pics here.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Sta...e46fd45&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=130436266749

Ingenuity plus!!!


----------



## Longboy (Jun 21, 2016)

...they are going to have a party at my estate sale someday!


----------



## Blogwitch (Jun 21, 2016)

Looks like someone overpaid 57 bucks + shipping, what a load of crap some people will pay good money for, antique or not.

I need to root through my scrap bins if people are throwing their money away on junk.

John


----------



## a41capt (Jun 21, 2016)

Pretty crazy, huh?  I couldn't believe what they paid for it either!  Interesting concept, all plumbing parts and all, but $57?

P.T. Barnum was right!


----------



## AlbertdeWitte (Jun 22, 2016)

LOL That contraption looks like a under qualified plumber at its best!!


----------



## a41capt (Jun 22, 2016)

Longboy said:


> ...they are going to have a party at my estate sale someday!



I think we ALL resemble that remark!!!


----------



## BaronJ (Jun 22, 2016)

Actually I think that while over expensive, I certainly wouldn't pay that kind of money for it, someone put a lot of thought into making an engine from, what I would describe as "Junk" !  A guess would be that the guy who made this was a heating or plumbing service engineer with a lot of scrapped and salvaged parts at his disposal.


----------



## mechman48 (Jul 5, 2016)

Although scrap to some, ingenuity & innovativeness come to mind.
George.


----------



## bazmak (Jul 5, 2016)

How much would it cost to make or buy thee antique flywheel ??


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 5, 2016)

Baz,

Don't think an antique flywheel, but the spin handle off an old singer sewing machine.

John


----------

